
Flexport (YC W14) and the freight-forwarding business - cdcro
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/flexport/
======
tim333
It's an interesting business.

I'm impressed that

>DHL “bought three of the biggest freight forwarders for $15 billion, then
spent $960 million with IBM for an IT backbone, and that failed. They wrote it
off completely.”

You'd think IBM could do such stuff.

See also Office Hours at Startup School 2013 with Paul Graham and Sam Altman
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syoqjYLDs48&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syoqjYLDs48&feature=youtu.be&t=19m30s)

~~~
lubos
Someone should finally break the rule and fire the guy who hired IBM.

~~~
keebEz
The CEO resigned... as close as you're going to come:

[http://theloadstar.co.uk/dhl-forwarding-chief-roger-crook-
qu...](http://theloadstar.co.uk/dhl-forwarding-chief-roger-crook-quits-as-
pressure-grows-from-thorny-it-project/)

~~~
lubos
That's uplifting news.

